# FLAmoeba Picture Thread



## Amoeba (Jul 22, 2011)

So I found a few things while I was doing some cutting so I thought I share them....They are all crappy cell phone pictures but oh well

This guy almost lost his sweet bug catching spot.





 Doin' the dirty 





 Felt bad cutting this frond down after I found out this guy was on the back side 





Neighbor Tortoise


----------



## Amoeba (May 26, 2012)

Went flipping this afternoon and found some cool stuff. Sorry if it's a bit blurry. 

Pretty good sized beetle






I've got a 50/50 chance according to bugguide and I chose Theatops spinicaudus






This guy was a bit bigger than a half dollar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 28, 2012)

Wow, that turtle was a nice find!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 28, 2012)

Cute little turtle. Looks recently hatched. That beetle is a Odontotaenius disjunctus


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 22, 2012)

As far as I know this is the mighty invasive Hemidactylus turcicus


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 24, 2012)

That would appear right.


----------



## Smeagol57 (Jun 24, 2012)

@Amoeba Ever seen the movie the Relic? You might look at that gecko a little differently. LoL only other place I've seen that scientific name.


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 26, 2012)

August rains bring all the pedes out. 

My roommate kept reporting giant worms to me and it turns out we were being invaded by Narceus americanus







Went flipping yesterday (found two species of centipede) and came upon this little Sigmoria aberrans







 Pictures aren't top quality but these things don't stop moving.....


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 18, 2012)

Centruroides hentzi





Mystery Sidewalk Mantid






Hard to believe the same camera took both pictures.


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 20, 2012)

Nerodia sp (Maybe fasciata)





Green Anole.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 2, 2013)

The pictures shall keep flowing until they are appreciated. 

I could GOPHER some turtle soup.












Mammals afoot 












My first time seeing a vinny in the wild






Sceloporus undulatus if memory serves










Eurycotis floridana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 3, 2013)

Good stuff!  I'm loving that gopher tortoise.  Now go find me a Drymarchon couperi.  Then the appreciation gods will bow down before you.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you see many Theatops or Sigmoria throughout the year?  PM me if you find any more

Are you finding all this on campus?


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 3, 2013)

I find Theatops very regularly, Scolopocryptops semi-regularly. That is the first Sigmoria that I've found but if there is one there are bound to be more.

My school is a nature preserve...but this last picture set is from the bay area.


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 3, 2013)

*Great finds, and awesome photos, Amoeba! Love the shot of the 'roon! :biggrin:*


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 3, 2013)

Love the pics.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 20, 2013)

Either a female dobsonfly or a fishfly 






This is how you find Centruroides hentzi






Molt 






Couldn't get a good picture outside but Hemiscolopendra marginata 






[video=youtube;DtCyF0ME36o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtCyF0ME36o[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seacowst (Jan 25, 2013)

flordia  i think but where.
giant worms lol


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 25, 2013)

seacowst said:


> flordia  I think but where.


Some of these pics are taken ~30 miles west from you.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 27, 2013)

Old Pictures that got misplaced in mi computadora

Native Centruroides hentzi. 













Means of collection 






Kind of a bad picture. Scolopocryptops sexspinosus


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 17, 2013)

Either a Microcentrum rhombifolium or retinerve. Thinking it's the former. Not 100% on Katydids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty poor day for bugs but I was off my normal path today.







Caterpillar invasion!!






Odontotaenius disjunctus and some larva 





Natures speedbump. 






Controlled burn aftermath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 24, 2013)

Late night flipping for pedes. Only found a tiny pedeling. 

Grub

Slug


My favorite find of the night a harvestman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice pics! 

PS - the Katydid is Microcentrum rhombifolium.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Apr 24, 2013)

nice pics, i miss the southeast sometimes...


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 24, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> nice pics, i miss the southeast sometimes...


Come on back!


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 24, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> Very nice pics!
> 
> PS - the Katydid is Microcentrum rhombifolium.


Danke for the ID. They were popping around here en masse. We seem to have multiple species that invade each year. N americanus, the moth pillars, and Canadian Geese. 



stewstew8282 said:


> nice pics, i miss the southeast sometimes...


Thanks! Silb is right, come on back; it'll take an act of God to pry me out of the south.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silenus (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like some of that was taken at Starkey park, I've yet to find much in terms of interesting wildlife out there, but I don't get to dig around for too long.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Apr 28, 2013)

Amoeba said:


> Thanks! Silb is right, come on back; it'll take an act of God to pry me out of the south.


Liked FL when I visited, would never go back to SC where I lived for a few years...too many rednecks flying the Confederate flag still..and dumb people..GA was nice, but if I decided to move back to the east coast, it would be NE, probably back to NY where I grew up and lived until 2007. To me, 50 degrees is beautiful weather lol. Love me some snow. But Vegas is great, 360 days a year I'm able to ride my motorcycle. Decisions Decisions....


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 28, 2013)

Silenus said:


> Looks like some of that was taken at Starkey park, I've yet to find much in terms of interesting wildlife out there, but I don't get to dig around for too long.


All FL looks the same pines and palms with sugar sand afoot. I'm back in the bay area I might have to show you a thing or two some day.



stewstew8282 said:


> Liked FL when I visited, would never go back to SC where I lived for a few years...too many rednecks flying the Confederate flag still..and dumb people..GA was nice, but if I decided to move back to the east coast, it would be NE, probably back to NY where I grew up and lived until 2007. To me, 50 degrees is beautiful weather lol. Love me some snow. But Vegas is great, 360 days a year I'm able to ride my motorcycle. Decisions Decisions....


I hear people here complain about the cold and it is getting into monsoon season so ride when you can. We have our rednecks too and our rebel flags but there are too many Yankees down here to be so southern near the beaches.


----------



## Silenus (Apr 28, 2013)

Amoeba said:


> All FL looks the same pines and palms with sugar sand afoot. I'm back in the bay area I might have to show you a thing or two some day.


That is the best summary of FL I've ever read. I've lived all up the coast of Florida and it's pretty much the same everywhere.


----------



## Amoeba (May 2, 2013)

Kinda wet out today but I still found some stuff

Another harvestman  still not Vonones ornata


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 6, 2013)

Hemiscolopendra marginata

Broken Fang:


Prefemoral Spines:


----------

